# Help-Express Entry FSW



## Packiyaraj (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi, I have created my express entry profile. Below are my points 
Age -33 Years - 12 Points
Education - Diploma (Equivalent to 2 year Canadian diploma) - 19 Points
Experience - 12 Years ( NOC 2233)- 15 Points
English - CLB 9 (IELTS)- 24 Points
Total - 70 Points
Per CIC website I should be eligible for FSW as I have more than 67 points. But My CIC website says my profile is ineligible for FSW. I'm confused. I sincerely appreciate any help!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

FSW was cancelled as of 01 January 2015. 

Express Entry has taken its place. You met now refer to CIC's guidance on Express Entry.


----------



## Sunshinegirl_X (Jul 22, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> FSW was cancelled as of 01 January 2015.
> 
> Express Entry has taken its place. You met now refer to CIC's guidance on Express Entry.



Packiyaraj does mention he is doing Express Entry profile. In order to be eligible in EE FSW you still have to gain the 67 points like the old system.

Packiyaraj what is your situation are you in Canada do you have a work permit? If you dont have you entered the right amount of funds. 

Have you submitted a profile which came back not eligible or is it just the canada wizard? 

Some people come back not eligible as they not filled in the application correct


----------

